# Solved: Message from Webpage: 2



## Gadvac (May 5, 2011)

Every time I go to a new webpage on either Firefox or Internet Explorer, a window pops up that just says "2". On Internet Explorer, it's headed by "Message from Web Page". Right now, it isn't happening on IE, but it's still going on in Firefox. I have no idea why this is happening. I have run a couple of virus scans in McAfee Security Scan Plus and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware with no results.

EDIT: Solved by MikeDavid! Go to Control Panel > Programs and Features, then disable or uninstall Internet Engine.


----------



## lisasolorio1 (May 6, 2011)

I myself just started receiving the message as well. About the same time you did as well. What can I do to clear this?


----------



## shannonakamom (May 6, 2011)

The same thing is happening to me! I have been looking all over the internet to try and figure out what this is.....


----------



## dd62 (May 6, 2011)

Well it seems its happening to several people. The same thing is also happening to me. Very Odd. I am also running AOL and it's not happening there. Just IE. I am very curious to see what it is.


----------



## kallen321 (May 6, 2011)

I'm so glad other people have been experiencing these same problems and this "2" that keeps popping up started maybe an hour or two ago, but it is very annoying and I really would like it to go away.


----------



## Gadvac (May 5, 2011)

lisasolorio1 said:


> I myself just started receiving the message as well. About the same time you did as well. What can I do to clear this?





shannonakamom said:


> The same thing is happening to me! I have been looking all over the internet to try and figure out what this is.....





dd62 said:


> Well it seems its happening to several people. The same thing is also happening to me. Very Odd. I am also running AOL and it's not happening there. Just IE. I am very curious to see what it is.





kallen321 said:


> I'm so glad other people have been experiencing these same problems and this "2" that keeps popping up started maybe an hour or two ago, but it is very annoying and I really would like it to go away.


Well, I'm glad to know it's not just me. Fortunately, Google Chrome seems to be safe, so to speak. Hopefully, this gets cleared up soon, but until then, try using Chrome.


----------



## Kikyou1 (May 6, 2011)

Im also glad to know that its not just me and it seems that it has just appeared. So im guessing our anti viruses havent had a chanse to update it yet. Hopefuly it will just take a few days/hours for them to put it on there list.

Anyway ill give you guys a list of my failed attempts to get rid of it.
-Opening task manager.
-Creating another user account.
-Uninstalling internet explore 9.
-Searching for it on updates/programs.
-Restarting my laptop.
-Restarting my connection.
-Eraseing my settings.
-Eraseing my history.
-Running a norton scan.

It's very very persistent not one of those got rid of it. The only thing that worked is setting all my security setting to max but as most of us know that means no java or adobe.

Heres a screen.


----------



## shannonakamom (May 6, 2011)

Well thanks for listing what you have tried....I ran a scan also but nothing showed up. I was going to try and uninstall IE but if that didn't work then I'm not even going to try. Has anyone looked on Internet Explorer website to see if there is a patch or something? An update maybe? I will try looking on there.


----------



## ScorpioMaurus (May 6, 2011)

This all started for me yesterday around 4pm CST when I was logged into Facebook. It seems like it might have something to do with that since the pop up is the same color as a Facebook Popup. I accepted a few friend's request to join some games there and it started happening. Sometimes Firefox will say: To stop this page from creating additional dialogs click here and there's a checkbox but the problem persists as soon as I open a new tab.

I am Using Firefox 4.0 and IE 8.0

MalwareBytes is my favorite Anti-Malware/Anti-Virus upon launching it just now it updated with no issues but when I hit scan it crashed.


----------



## MikeDavid (May 6, 2011)

I was able to stop these messages by disabling the add-on called "InternetEngine - Powering Applications across the internet" in both Firefox and IE. Any idea what this add-on is supposed to do?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you tell us more about this " "InternetEngine - Powering Applications across the internet"", ie., where you found it and what it does?


----------



## ScorpioMaurus (May 6, 2011)

Thanks So much MikeDavid, that fixed it. 

DaveA: Control Panel>Programs and Features is where it's located. It's part of certain Toolbars in my case a coupon toolbar that has functioned just fine for the 2 weeks it's been installed. I'm thinking it's one of those programs like WhiteSmoke that acts how they tell you it will for it's set period of time and then it infects your computer. I'd say it was just a random glitch if it didn't affect so many people all on the same day around the same time.


----------



## Gadvac (May 5, 2011)

SOLVED! Thanks, MikeDavid! Though now, I think I might switch to Google Chrome.  Oh well, it'll be good to have FireFox as my new back-up rather than IE.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Might be a good idea to run both the following programs:

Download, install and run the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.

Click *Updates* > *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *OK*.

Click the *Scanne*r tab > *Perform quick scan *> *Scan*.

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click *Show Results*.

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click *Remove Selected*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

=================================================================== 
Download, install and run the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

Click *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *Close*.

Click *Scan your Computer* > *Perform Quick Scan* > *Next*.

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click *OK*.

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click *Next*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.


----------



## kallen321 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so so sooo much~!!! You are such a big help.


----------



## Kikyou1 (May 6, 2011)

Problem fixed but in a slighly diffrent way.

Control Panel>Network and internet connections>Internet options>Advanced>Turn off/disable "third party browser extensions".


----------

